# Newbie needing advice on working with a oversize work piece



## Theslaz (Jan 7, 2021)

Received a desktop hobby CNC for xmas. Have done alot of reading and video watching. I think I know the basics. But my first project is a little to complicated for me. The min size of my work piece is 12 inches by 12 inches. The working area of my cnc is 12 inches by 7 inches. I have purchased software from Vectric and I have done a preliminary design of what I want. It is a crib board. It is called Crib War. It has 1063 holes. I know I have to split my design into two files. I think I can handle that. What I'm not sure of is how to start my second file on my cnc so that it lines up perfectly with my first file. Second question I have is; how do you stop and restart the router in the middle of a job so that it continues from where it stopped? Such as when changing out a bit.








Thanks in advance from Prince George, BC, Canada


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

On my machine, as long as I don't secure power to the CNC unit itself, the stepper motors will hold the machine in position. I simply jog it over to a convenient point, raise it up enough to change the cutter, and then I am back in business. I personally will secure the power to the router at the switch on the router, just because I don't like having my hands near the cutters. After changing the cutter you do have to set the Z-zero again, but the X-Y will be the same as before.

look up videos from vectric on Tiling Toolpath Tiling - VCarve Pro V9.0 User Manual (vectric.com) 


As an avid cribbage player, that file looks pretty cool, can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## Theslaz (Jan 7, 2021)

kp91 said:


> On my machine, as long as I don't secure power to the CNC unit itself, the stepper motors will hold the machine in position. I simply jog it over to a convenient point, raise it up enough to change the cutter, and then I am back in business. I personally will secure the power to the router at the switch on the router, just because I don't like having my hands near the cutters. After changing the cutter you do have to set the Z-zero again, but the X-Y will be the same as before.
> 
> look up videos from vectric on Tiling Toolpath Tiling - VCarve Pro V9.0 User Manual (vectric.com)
> 
> ...


Thank you for your prompt reply. I'll have a look at that video a little later.
You'll enjoy the game. Its fun with two couples. Men against women of course. It is time consuming. Average is probably about a hour and half!


----------



## Theslaz (Jan 7, 2021)

Theslaz said:


> Thank you for your prompt reply. I'll have a look at that video a little later.
> You'll enjoy the game. Its fun with two couples. Men against women of course. It is time consuming. Average is probably about a hour and half!


Forgot to mention. That game is available on Amazon for about $35.00 in plastic form. That picture is from Amazon!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Definitely a project I wouldn't want to do by hand, 5 years ago I did this one, and it's only got a quarter of the holes yours has! That was enough laying out and drilling for me.

Cribbage Board | Router Forums


----------



## Theslaz (Jan 7, 2021)

The reason I wanted to do this was because of that fact. My friend did an exact replica of that plastic board by hand. What he did, was buy the plastic board, clamped it down on his work piece and drilled all the holes through it with a small drill press. Took him for ever. For your info, I did a test board yesterday with only 200 holes. Took aprox 30 mins. That means I'm looking at aprox 2 1/2 hours. And I did that with only 1 plunge per hole (1/2 inch deep). I'm considering doing it with 2 plunges, but may reconsider that!


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Drill 4 dowel holes on the back of your board, with the pairs about 6" apart.
Then drill 2 dowel holes with the same spacing into your spoilboard.
Use the dowels to locate both positions.


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Theslaz (Jan 7, 2021)

roxanne562001 said:


> Welcome to the forum


Thank you. A informative bunch here.


ger21 said:


> Drill 4 dowel holes on the back of your board, with the pairs about 6" apart.
> Then drill 2 dowel holes with the same spacing into your spoilboard.
> Use the dowels to locate both positions.


I was going to do something like that. I've got room for two solid rails on each side of my work piece. These will be attached with screws to my bottom spoil board. Than I'll drill holes like you suggest and just slide my work piece ahead and lock it with a dowel.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Theslaz


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Best of luck with your project


----------



## Theslaz (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks. Still plugging away. Having some issues with the Vectric software right now. Trying to figure it out. May be hearing from me if I can't sort it out!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

they do have a very supportive website.


----------



## Theslaz (Jan 7, 2021)

Yup. And I do like their software. I'll try to solve it myself. If not, I'll be knocking on their door.


----------



## gwilki (Nov 12, 2012)

@Theslaz Peter (CNCNutz) has an excellent video on tiling on his youtube channel. He uses VCarvePro fromVectric. 

In reply to your question about stopping in the middle of a job to change bits, in Vectric, you can create a separate toolpath for each bit you are going use. When your gcode sender has finished one tool path, it stops. You change the bit, reset Z0, then run your next toolpath. 

What gcode sender are you using? Some allow bit changes in one toolpath; others do not.


----------



## Theslaz (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for your reply. Yes there are some very good videos out about anything and everything cnc related. Particularity anything Vectric related. I'm using the addon that came with my Cut2d software program. Its called Vtransfer.


----------



## Theslaz (Jan 7, 2021)

It just dawned on me why I asked about stopping the cnc to change bits. I'm not a seasoned user so I don't know how long these bits last and being that I'll be drilling aprox 1060 holes, I suspect I may have to change in the middle of toolpath that I have set for my drilling of holes. Just how to stop the machine at random is what I don't know! The Vtransfer program just has a "Abort" key. I have tried using that a few times and in order to get started, one has to start from the beginning again. I may be doing something wrong. I could just make two separate toolpaths for my drilling just to change bits to be on the safe side; but, It would be nice to know how to stop the cnc and restart without starting over.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Theslaz said:


> Just how to stop the machine at random is what I don't know! The Vtransfer program just has a "Abort" key. I have tried using that a few times and in order to get started, one has to start from the beginning again. I may be doing something wrong.


I'm not really familiar with GRBL controllers, but it looks like you'll need to use something other than VTransfer to get that capability. Maybe UGS, or ChiliPeppr. ChiliPeppr - Hardware Fiddle


----------

